
Ask HN: How to ommit downvoted comments in HN? - htk
As most people here know, HN discussions are often a great source of knowledge and insight on various subjects, and I usually dump the large ones (100+ comments) on the Voice Dream Reader app in my phone (I have no affiliation with them) and listen to them while commuting, etc.<p>I&#x27;m searching for ways to hide&#x2F;remove the downvoted comments (grayed out) and their children before sending to VDR.<p>At first I thought about creating a scriptlet, but looking at the html the nesting is done via styling instead of structured in the html, complicating the hiding of children messages.<p>When I tried the API it doesn&#x27;t expose the &quot;grayness&quot; of comments.<p>Anyone here knows&#x2F;has a solution to this?
======
tlb
Gray comments have {"dead": true} in their item info. You probably also want
to omit items with {"deleted": true}.

Example: [https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/18195247.json](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/18195247.json) is a grayed comment at the bottom
of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18194586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18194586).

~~~
htk
This would be perfect, but unfortunately doesn't seem to work on most
downvoted comments (negative scored), for example:

[https://hacker-news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/18204620.json](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/18204620.json)

This comment is light gray, but doesn't return anything different in this API
from a regular (positive scored) comment.

